# Synchronisation in CubaseSX



## Lauschepflock (4. März 2004)

Hallo!

Nachdem meine andere Frage ja so unbeachtet unterging folgt nun eine Zweite:

Warum laufen bei mir MIDI und VST nicht synchron? Ich habe alles gemacht, was ich konnte, aber auch nirgendwo eine richtige Einstellungsmöglichkeit gefunden...

Ich kann ja z.B. auch zwischen einem Midi- und einem Audioklick zur Aufnahme wählen, doch bringt das eben mit sich, dass ich bei Gebrauch des Midiklicks auf alle VST-Spuren verzichten muss und andersrum genauso. (zB kein Midibass und ein VST-Schlagzeug zusammen...) Denn da ich nun mit dem Midiklick aufgenommen habe, laufen auch die Audiodaten nicht mehr synchron mit VST. 

Ich habe bereits versucht, über das "Synchronisationseinstellungen"-Menü etwas zu ändern, doch mache ich das wahrscheinlich immer falsch, denn wenn ich danach dann den Master und den Sync-Knopf anschalte bewegt sich das ganze Programm nicht mehr. 

Also, was mache ich falsch und wie kann ich was ändern? Welche Einstellungen muss ich im Synchromenü vornehmen, damit alles schön rund läuft?


Meine PC-Daten:

OS: Windows XP Home(SP: Service Pack 1)
CPU: Intel Pentium 4 CPU 2.60GHz
RAM: 512 MB RAM
DirectX: DirectX 9.0(4.09.0000.0900)
Graphic: NVIDIA GeForce FX Go5200
Sound: EDIROL UA-1A (extern)


Merci.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (25. März 2004)

Schau evtl mal die ASIO Puffergrössen & Latenzeinstellungen an. evtl  ueberfordest du dein Audiointerface mit eventuell zu krassen (Default) Einstellungen.

Konkrete Anleitung wie   "klicke  Menü X, dann unter punkt Y, da dann 2. Tür rechts und Kopf reinstecken um ne Vanilla Coke zu bekommen"
kann ich dir leider nicht geben. Aber ich hatte mit Logic mal das gleiche Problem. und da waren die Puffer etwas zu klein eingestellt.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## DjCrime (19. Mai 2004)

Jaa, liegt an den Asio Treibern. Besorg dir mal den neusten (weiß grad net wo) und schau nach den Latenzzeiten also über 100ms geht nix mehr...ich hab glaub ich 40ms...

Crime


----------

